

Asia's Greatest Fear: A U.S.-China War - smacktoward
http://nationalinterest.org/feature/asia-flames-us-china-war-10621?page=show

======
ryanobjc
No mention of nuclear weapons.

I'm not sure I can treat this seriously.

